# ISO Chicken Masala Help



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 6, 2008)

Recently went to a Indian resteraunt called Tamarind, which boasted a signature dish "Chicken Tikka Masala".

It had a thick brown sauce and was spicy as can be. I really did enjoy it though and am looking to try making it myself.

Interesting side note, the chicken was wonderfully tender, left me wondering how they cooked it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 6, 2008)

BBQ Mikey.....There are numerous recipes on Google....Probably not "the" recipe you enjoyed, but enough to get you headed in the right direction to do a home-made version...

Have Fun!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah Im sure theres alot on google, Im just looking for tips to make my first attempt better.  Alot of times I pick up things here that I don't find elsewhere, plus I can ask questions and such.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

Mikey - you can start by looking at my recipe and take it from there.  Was it spicy with red chili flakes????  

At least this will tell you how they got it tender, I think.  My sauce is not thick but I guess it could be thickened up with a roux.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 7, 2008)

KE - Thanks for that recipe...but I don't think its the same dish. I'm looking to make a spicy indian dish called Chicken Masala, not Chicken Marsala, which is a totally different somewhat italian dish using Marsala wine. 

I believe it was heavy on the Curry side, with possibly some Cumin too.
Possibly known elsewhere as Chicken Tikka Masala.

Thanks anyways, and I do like that recipe!


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 7, 2008)

There are probably a 100 different preparations of Chicken Masala as there are Indian households.  

Here is a recipe I make, it may not be exact to the one you had at Tamarind but is authentic.  If you go through the extra steps (like grinding fresh spices) I listed below I can almost guarantee a very authentic outcome. 

- One whole chicken skinned, washed, trimmed of fat and cut into small peices
- 2 large onions (red ones) thinly sliced
- 1/2 cup of plain yogurt
- 3 tbsps of tomato sauce
- whole spices - 1/2 tbsp of cumin seeds, 1/2 tbsp of corrainder seed, 1 tsp of whole black peppercorns, 1 small stick of cinnamon, 2 whole cloves.  Toast the spices in a dry skillet on low.  Once a nice aroma develops, grind the spices and reserve
- 1/2 stick of ginger minced
- 3 cloves of garlic finely chopped
- 2 whole green chilis slit in the middle
- Cilantro and one boiled and sliced egg for garnish
- 1.5 cups of oil for frying the onions - Method explained below
- 2 tbsp of oil (left from frying the onions to cook the curry)

In a frypan, add the 1 cup of oil and when it's hot add the onions and cook them until they are golden and crisp (this takes time so be patient and watch it closely else you will have a burnt mess).  When the onions get almost crisp but not black, remove them with a slotted spoon carefully and drain on a paper towel.  

In a blender add the onions, tomato sauce and yogurt and blend until you have a nice paste. 

In a pan add 2 tbsp of the oil you fried the onions in.  Add the spices and ginger, garlic and chillies to it and saute it for a couple of minutes.  Add the chicken and fry it a few minutes in the oil.  Now pour the onion, tomato and yogurt mixture to it along with 1/2 a cup of water (not more beacause chicken releases a lot of liquid as it cooks).  Cover and let it cook on medium low for 20-30 minutes until the chicken is tender.  Add salt to your liking. 

The gravy should be thick if it's not allow some more water to burn.  

Garnish with cilantro and sliced boiled eggs and serve with roti or readymade naan.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 7, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> KE - Thanks for that recipe...but I don't think its the same dish. I'm looking to make a spicy indian dish called Chicken Masala, not Chicken Marsala, which is a totally different somewhat italian dish using Marsala wine.
> 
> I believe it was heavy on the Curry side, with possibly some Cumin too.
> Possibly known elsewhere as Chicken Tikka Masala.
> ...



ROFLMAO - I need glasses!


----------



## neilkaye (Apr 25, 2008)

i have a very nice recipie for this dish
you will love it
100ml sunflower oil
1 large onion finely chopped
1 t spn garam massala whole ground with motar and pestil or(milled down so still quite rough)
1 t spn mixed massala (bassar)
1/2 t spn turmerick
1/2 t spn white cumin seeds
1/2 t spn black cumin seeds
1 t spn crushed corriander seeds
1/2 t spn fenergreek seeds
1 t spn mild or madras curry powder
1 t spn tandoori massala powder
1 t spn salt
handfull fresh corriander
5 coves of garlic made into puree
1 inch fresh ginger made into puree
1/4 tube of tomato puree
100ml water
2 chicken breast diced


on a medium heat


fry onions until golden brown in in oil (add another 50ml if you like oily curry)
add all the ingredience one by one in the order ive wrote them stiring each time one is added
simmer for 20 mins add more water if it gets too thick
let it go cold
freeze it 

enjoy next day
i guarentee you enjoy this


----------



## neilkaye (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone tried this yet,heres what it looks like


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 22, 2008)

_I plan to try this, I just need to go out and rustle up all the ingrediants._


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 22, 2008)

*I buy Garam Masala fully combined in a spice jar at my supermarket.  Too much trouble to make your own.   Try using this stuff in lamb stew, it's wonderful. *


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 22, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> KE - Thanks for that recipe...but I don't think its the same dish. I'm looking to make a spicy indian dish called Chicken Masala, not Chicken Marsala, which is a totally different somewhat italian dish using Marsala wine.
> 
> I believe it was heavy on the Curry side, with possibly some Cumin too.
> Possibly known elsewhere as Chicken Tikka Masala.
> ...



Mikey, you'll do better looking for recipes called "Chicken Tikka Masala"  or just Chicken Tikka.  I've never made it, but I have enjoyed it on many occasions.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Mikey, you'll do better looking for recipes called "Chicken Tikka Masala" or just Chicken Tikka. I've never made it, but I have enjoyed it on many occasions.


 
You're absolutely right, I found that out shortly after this post.  I'm going to change the title.


----------



## neilkaye (Jun 22, 2008)

bbq mikey -----most of the ingredience is easy to find one thing i can say tho to make this dish right dont use garam masala powder use whole and mill it down in a blender i use a make called supreme and it says mix masala whole on the front 100g paccket ...hope you enjoy this recipy


----------



## stinemates (Jul 3, 2008)

How To Make Chicken Tikka Masala

It's amazing.


----------



## deelady (Jul 6, 2008)

I must add in that I had eaten that dish in an Idian restaurant and also fell in love but I had just had my daughter so I wasnt up for trying to make it by scratch but I found a jarred version of it at Trader Joes and made it with basmati rice and cut chicken breast bites. I was very surprised at how close the sauce tasted to the restaurants! the only thing I changed with the sauce was I added a touch more garam marala and at the end of simmering I added a touch of butter to the sauce to had a bit more richness ( I had remembered tasting a background flavor of butteryness and when I added it it made it closer to the original...)


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Chicken Masala*

I love indian food and I enjoy cooking it for friends as well. Try this recipe. I call the dish Chicken Tikka Masala. 
*Chicken tikka* is prepared first using 1/2 cup plain yogurt, 1 tbsp ginger, 2 garlic cloves, 1tsp chili powder, 1 tbsp coriander seeds (cilantro) 1/2 tsp salt, 4 tbsp lemon juice (I have used lime as well), 2 tbsp oil, 1& 1/2 chicken breast skinned and boned and cubed. _MIX_ together in a bowl all ingredients except the chicken, drop in chicken cubes last into the marinade. Cover and leave at least a few hours. (overnight is best). _TREAD_ chicken onto skewers and cook under a preheated hot oven broiler for 6 minutes turning alot. (I cook on the BBQ)
*MASALA SAUCE*: 4 tbsp oil, 2 onions, 1 tsp ginger, 2 garlic cloves, 6 cardamons, 2 tsp garam masala powder, 2 tsp coriander(cilantro), 1 tsp chili powder, 1 &1/4 cup heavy cream 2 tbsp tomato paste, 4 tbsp hot water, 1/2 tsp sugar 1/2 tsp salt. Make masala sauce by heating the oil in pot, add ginger, garlic, over gentle heat, stir frequently about 5 minutes. Add spices and fry 1-2 minutes, add cream, tomato paste,water,sugar and salt. Bring slowly to boil over moderate heat, stirring, then lowering heat, and simmering gently, for 10-15 minutes. Remove from heat and add the chicken cubes and return to a low heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Serve immediately.


----------



## waaza (Jul 13, 2008)

Mikey,
you won't find an 'authentic' recipe, as it isn't an Indian dish at all, but said to be invented in the UK. Chicken tikka (as found in India) are chunks (tikka means bits) of marinated chicken cooked in a tandoor, and masala (although there are various meanings) would suggest a 'spicy' gravy' (ie made with spices, not necessarily chilli!!) Why anyone would want to put these lovely chunks of freshly grilled chicken bits in a 'sauce' is beyond me (and most Indians!), but have a look at butter chicken recipes that have tomatoesin them, again, not traditional, but you don't sound as though you are after authenticity (no criticism intended). The chicken pieces are tender because they were probably cooked on skewers (have a look for the holes next time) though when they were cooked would be another thing to find out, I would suggest!

You could also consider tandoori chicken masala as cooked and served by me here:>





I've just seen the recipe above, it may well suit your wants, but it doesn't mention when to add the onions. Cut the onion into 3mm dice and quickly add to medium hot oil, and cook for about 10 - 15 minutes, then add garlic/ginger/chillies etc. Liquidizing the sauce may well improve the texture.


----------



## Afrika Bambaataa (Jul 21, 2008)

i love indian! if you are new to it you might want to try chicken vindaloo. MMMM!


----------



## waaza (Jul 22, 2008)

nignag said:


> i love indian! if you are new to it you might want to try chicken vindaloo. MMMM!



I wonder whether this is a good idea, using chicken in a vindaloo. I say this for a number of reasons. The traditional recipe is for pork, and a strong tasting pork at that. It was developed from an original Portuguese recipe which uses wine/vinegar and garlic as its main flavours. Goans took this several stages further and added chillies and several very aromatic spices. The essence of the dish is still there, a stew of flavourful pork, which, because it is a stew, must use tougher meat which needs prolonged cooking at low - medium heat, which develops the spicy flavours. 
If you substitute chicken (or any mildly flavoured meat) for the pork, it is likely you will not be able to taste the meat. 

This is so for most Indian dishes, it is not a simple thing to substitute one meat for another, or even vegetables. Most meat dishes in India are for mutton, but this is a euphamism for goat, which needs care when spicing and cooking, the idea is to flavour the dish, not overpower the meat (or veg.).

So the most suitable meats to use in a vindaloo would be tough, strong flavoured ones, maybe venison or kangaroo, or even water buffalo (euphamistically called 'beef' in India). Chicken needs lighter spicing to retain its flavour, IMHO, but Indian chickens are generally much tougher than western equivalents, and timings may have to be adjusted.


----------

